# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Ναυτική Εβδομάδα

## gvaggelas

Φωτογραφικά στιγμιότυπα από την αλμύρα της θάλασσας συλλέγει το Γενικό Επιτελείο Ναυτικού στα πλαίσια της Ναυτικής Εβδομάδας. 
Για το σκοπό αυτό το ΓΕΝ προκήρυξε διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας για τον εορτασμό με θέμα: «Στιγμιότυπα από τη γιορτή Ναυτικής Εβδομάδας 06». Τα έπαθλα είναι τρία διπλά ταξιδιωτικά εισιτήρια ευγενώς προσφερθέντα από το Υπουργείο Τουριστικής Ανάπτυξης. Από κάθε Νομό θα επιλεγούν οι 3 καλύτερες φωτογραφίες, οι οποίες θα αποσταλούν στο ΓΕΝ. Ο διαγωνισμός λήγει στις 10 Ιουλίου 2006. 
Η Ναυτική Εβδομάδα φέτος θα εορτασθεί από τις 25 Ιουνίου έως τις 2 Ιουλίου και για περισσότερες πληροφορίες οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να απευθύνονται στο Γραφείο Δημοσίων Σχέσεων της Ν.Α. 

Πηγή www.chiosnews.gr

----------


## Michael

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/NavalWeek/index.asp

----------


## gvaggelas

Στα πλαίσια του εορτασμού της Nαυτικής Eβδομάδας 2006 το Kεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο και το Nαυτικό Mουσείο Xίου διοργανώνουν την Tετάρτη 28 Iουνίου έκθεση με θέμα "Nαυτική Γελοιογραφία". Τα εγκαίνια θα γίνουν στις 8.00 μ.μ. και η έκθεση θα φιλοξενηθεί στον κήπο του Mουσείου.
Πρόκειται για σειρά επιλεγμένων γελοιογραφιών από τις σελίδες των ναυτιλιακών περιοδικών "Nαυτικά Xρονικά" και "Aργώ" της δεκαετίας του ‘60.
Tην έκθεση θα προλογίσει η Kατερίνα M. Λω.

www.chiosnews.gr

----------

